# Lighting recommendations please



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

About to order a Red Sea 350 which is L48"xh21"x w20". Need lighting so would appreciate your suggestions. 
Like like the look and the endless functions of the Current USA Satellite Plus PRO LED Light Fixture - 48" - 60" but its big $$.

What do you think? Bill
Mbuna no plants


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

willyg1631 said:


> Like the look and the endless functions of the Current USA Satellite Plus PRO


This is what I have on my 180gal. It's decent I guess.


----------



## chazeltine (Oct 30, 2019)

I just bought two of the Fluval marine and sea LEDs from my local petco for my 90 gallon, the fixture itself is 48". They were on clearance for $62 a piece, love the features of being able to control it on your phone.


----------



## Cosi (Apr 1, 2020)

I've had Finnex 24/7 Planted plus on my 90 for maybe 4-5years. The newer models allow adjustment of the spectrum and intensity in the 24/7 mode. Mine does not. These are great lights for the money. I'm upgrading the 90 to a 125gal. I just purchased two 36-48" Current USA Satellite Plus Pros for the 125 after a long internal debate. I put one on top of my 90 to compare to my old Finnex. I really like the spectrum and the slight shimmer effect of the 1W diodes on the Current Pro. They really make the colors of my fish look amazing. The light from the Pro penetrates deeper but doesn't have as good as a spread as the Finnex. I'll will he running both on the 125gal. I like to run high light in my unplanted mbuna tanks to grow algae on the rocks.


----------

